# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Cosa puo' fare una srl semplificata inattiva?

## fabs77srl

Ho aperto una srls che al momento non e' ancora attiva ma registrata nel rigistro delle imprese; faro' domanda di inizio attivita' a breve. 
Nel frattempo ho la necessita' di firmare alcuni contratti con dei clienti e di cominciare a lavorare. 
So che la dichiarazione di inizio attivita' deve essere fatta entro 30 giorni dal reale giorno di inizio dell'attivita' e puo' essere retrodatata (cosi mi hanno detto in camera di commercio) 
Ho a riguardo un paio di domande: 
1. Il giorno che si dichiara essere l'inizio dell'attivita' deve coincidere con qualche fatto concreto (stipula contratto o altro) o puo' essere arbitrariamente scelto? 
2. Nel caso in cui la dichiarazione di inizio attivita' venisse rifiutata o ritardata, l'esistenza della societa' e il vantaggio della responsabilita' limitata sarebbe comunque garantito? In sostanza, la dichiarazione dell'inizio dell'attivita' e' condizione necessaria perche' la societa' abbia i suoi diritti o basta solo l'iscrizione al registro delle imprese? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ho aperto una srls che al momento non e' ancora attiva ma registrata nel rigistro delle imprese; faro' domanda di inizio attivita' a breve. 
> Nel frattempo ho la necessita' di firmare alcuni contratti con dei clienti e di cominciare a lavorare. 
> So che la dichiarazione di inizio attivita' deve essere fatta entro 30 giorni dal reale giorno di inizio dell'attivita' e puo' essere retrodatata (cosi mi hanno detto in camera di commercio) 
> Ho a riguardo un paio di domande: 
> 1. Il giorno che si dichiara essere l'inizio dell'attivita' deve coincidere con qualche fatto concreto (stipula contratto o altro) o puo' essere arbitrariamente scelto? 
> 2. Nel caso in cui la dichiarazione di inizio attivita' venisse rifiutata o ritardata, l'esistenza della societa' e il vantaggio della responsabilita' limitata sarebbe comunque garantito? In sostanza, la dichiarazione dell'inizio dell'attivita' e' condizione necessaria perche' la societa' abbia i suoi diritti o basta solo l'iscrizione al registro delle imprese? 
> Grazie

  L'inizio d'attivitá coincide con il giorno nel quale l'attività prevista dallo statuto inizia concretamente. Stipulare ad es. un contratto di locazione normalmente è antecedente all'inizio concreto dell'attività e ciò in quanto atto prodromico allo svolgimento. C'è una fase di strutturazione aziendale che si definisce fase di start-up, fase antecedente al concreto inizio dell'attivitá. La responsabilitá per i debiti contratti in questa fase resta limitata al solo conferimento.

----------


## fabs77srl

Per conferimento intende il capitale sociale? Immagino di si. 
Quindi potremmo dire che da quando la srl e' iscritta al registro imprese la responsabilita' e' sempre limitata.  
Grazie

----------


## liberalità

chiedo scusa se mi intrometto, ma trovo l'intervento molto interessante e chiedo ulteriore chiarificazione ..che si intende quando si dice che " la responsabilità per i debiti contratti in questa fase resta limitata al solo conferimento " ???? grazie

----------


## dr.vitoc

> chiedo scusa se mi intrometto, ma trovo l'intervento molto interessante e chiedo ulteriore chiarificazione ..che si intende quando si dice che " la responsabilità per i debiti contratti in questa fase resta limitata al solo conferimento " ???? grazie

  Vuol dire che il socio rischia solamente ciò che si è obbligato ad apportare nella società quando ha stipulato l'atto costitutivo.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Per conferimento intende il capitale sociale? Immagino di si. 
> Quindi potremmo dire che da quando la srl e' iscritta al registro imprese la responsabilita' e' sempre limitata.  
> Grazie

  Si, in quanto con l'iscrizione nel Registro delle Imprese la società iscritta acquista la personalità giuridica con tutte le implicazioni che da tale evento conseguono, compresa la responsabilità per le obbligazioni sociali. Il rischio dei soci da questo momento è solo quello relativo al conferimento a titolo di capitale sociale.

----------


## fabs77srl

Grazie della chiarificazione

----------

